# First Train Run On New Imagination Station Kids On Track HO Layout



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

Imagination Station Kids on Track has been developing a new children's interactive HO layout. It allows kids hands on operation of the trains. We wanted to post photos of the trains on this layout so the public can see them. Over 50 model railroad companies are monitering our progress with both G and HO scales on this site. This website allows us as a non profit program the opportinity to display photos and info. on things our program is doing to bring the model railroad hobby to our next generations. I wish to thank the providers of this website for allowing us to do this and hopefully through this it will bring more users to this site. Woodland Scenics is providing scenery soon for this layout in order to complete it. Photos here are of the trains on the layout as it is now. We currently have a 30 car circus train, an Alaska passenger train, a freight train, a James E. Strates carnival train and a Santa Fe passenger train. We do not have a good quality steam locomotive yet due to finances. But maybe someday. Once again thanks for checking this out. Hope you enjoy the photos at this current stage. 

Sincerely, Ken
Imagination Station Kids on Track


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Excellent trains and the layout looks to be of a good size although it's hard to tell from the closeups. I love those circus trains and the passenger cars. So colorful. Good job Ken. Pete


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

No wonder the only HO circus cars I can find to finish my circus set are in the 50 dollar range. You own them all. :laugh:


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

norgale said:


> Excellent trains and the layout looks to be of a good size although it's hard to tell from the closeups. I love those circus trains and the passenger cars. So colorful. Good job Ken. Pete


Thanks Pete, 
These cars have been in the box for years awaiting the completion of a layout to run on due to finances. This layout measures 10 foot wide by 16 foot long (rectangular). It is 16 inches wide on the long side and 21.5 inches wide on the ends. There are about 25 circus passenger coaches and flats with loads. I have had these for a while and I had no idea they cost $50.00 each but it does not surprise me with the cost of model trains going up as much as they have. I think these models were made in the 80's sometime. I would like to find more 6 axle passenger coaches and maybe some more flats too. The kids really will enjoy running this train, I hope! Thanks for the great comments! Ken ISKoT011


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks like a pretty good start! Can you get any shots of the layout from a distance so we can get an idea of the scope of the entire thing? 

Massey


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

The reason they are 50 dollars is because they were only made on one run and have never been made again. They have nothing special detail wise about them and the paint jobs are not the crispest so if new runs were done today with the same detailing I imagine the price wouldbe in the 10's where I could afford them. Their is the option of the TX flat cars for semis but because of the detailing that is put into them they are about the same price as the circus cars but not in a circus theme.


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

I can understand but I wonder if a person goes to a train show or checks around if you can find them cheaper. I am still missing th silver coach and I think a yellow one. I will keep my eyes open and if I spot something you can use I will e mail you if you can leave an e mail address. I tend to come across a lot of stuff at times. I am only really looking for items I do not have so anything else related I will pass on to you if I run across it. Ken ISKOT


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I will make sure to do that Ken. There is a good story to how my circus started actually. I was at a train show and came across these beautiful old styled wagons with Krone on them. I fell in love with them instantly and decided to buy them. They came with the two current circus flats I own right now. That is really what sparked my interests in the circus and deciding to make my own circus train. I managed to snag the two flats and wagons for 30 dollars but that was only after negotiating down from 40 dollars total and the guy did not have a clue what he had. The wagons new sold for 20 dollars a piece alone. I am still also looking for some more of the Krone Circus wagons. I will be sure to send you an email.


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

Massey, you make a good point I will take some photos from a distance and just to let you know I have a few more structures built from Woodland Scenics donations and they are on the layout. I will work on that right away.
gc53dfgc, got your message and I will be in contact with some people who get collections in once in a while and I will let you know what I find. I know the wagons are expensive and hard to get and that is why I made loads out of those carnival rides. I hope to find wagons too. We will keep in touch.
Thanks. Ken Imagination Station Kids on Track


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

As promised here are some photos of the same layout in progress w/o scenery yet, taken a bit further back. Ken ISKOT


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks like you got a good start going on the layout. It looks great. 

Massey


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I just want to know how you get that tractor out?


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

I was wondering when someone would ask me that. I can't get that tractor out, or the other one which is also stuck in the garage until I finish the layout. The good news is on October 8 I have a children's event in Helena, MT where I will be setting this layout up. So once it's out of there in 3 weeks it's not going to be set up in the garage again. It should be just in time for the first snow and I need the tractor for that. The other one is for the lawn. If I need to work on the layout I will bring sections in from then on. Do you model HO, or other scales? What railroads? 
Ken ISKoT011

PS Massey; Did not forget about you, thanks for the great comment. Just hope I can live up to it! Is your website new?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm working on O-scale right now, but one day I plan on a little HO layout, just to get some experience with it. 

Work fast, all the rain is making the grass grow and you'll need that tractor.


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

It was but we have went into a dry spell and everything is yellow now. I hope I don't have to mow to soon. By the way O is a great scale, that is where I started at age 8. G scale was an accident. HO seems easier to handle and popular. But I do love O the best. Keep up the good work. Ken


----------

